#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Supermarkets are using various marketing tricks to reach their customers

## Lorraine

Hi all,
We all have been to the supermarkets. Once we get into a supermarket we all feel to buy something. Most of the time we are walking here and there selecting items from the racks. The way they kept all the goods in a neat manner tends us to buy goods. It is always attractive and eye-catching. We never sense of time when we are inside a supermarket. 
For this to happen supermarkets are following some tricks. Are you aware of them? One of the tricks is that they never display a clock in a supermarket. The aim of that is to avoid the sense of time they are spending and making the customers to spend hours and hours in the supermarket. Most of these tricks following by them can be identified as psychological tricks.
*So guys, what are the other psychological tricks you know, use by the supermarkets to reach their customers?*

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> We all have been to the supermarkets. Once we get into a supermarket we all feel to buy something. Most of the time we are walking here and there selecting items from the racks. The way they kept all the goods in a neat manner tends us to buy goods. It is always attractive and eye-catching. We never sense of time when we are inside a supermarket. 
> For this to happen supermarkets are following some tricks. Are you aware of them? One of the tricks is that they never display a clock in a supermarket. The aim of that is to avoid the sense of time they are spending and making the customers to spend hours and hours in the supermarket. Most of these tricks following by them can be identified as psychological tricks.
> *So guys, what are the other psychological tricks you know, use by the supermarkets to reach their customers?*



*Offer a newsletter**Use social media**Master referral marketing*

----------


## Lorraine

> *Offer a newsletter*
> 
> *Use social media*
> 
> *Master referral marketing*



Of course they are using these kind of tricks too. Thankyou for your reply.

----------

